# £1000 for a crossbreed?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Preloved | newfoundland puppies for sale in Waterlooville, Hampshire, UK


Just woww, haha. You could get a pedigree, health checked, show worthy newfie or poodle for that!


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisyy said:


> Preloved | newfoundland puppies for sale in Waterlooville, Hampshire, UK
> 
> 
> Just woww, haha. You could get a pedigree, health checked, show worthy newfie or poodle for that!


Thats a joke lol not only that why would you want a newfie cross poodle anyway? lol 

I love new foundlands but poodles :bash:

The problem is someone that doesnt no any diffrent will probably pay close to that for them!


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Just why?! I'm a bit of a purist and really don't get some of these crosses!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, it's just stupid. I really hope to god that people aren't stupid enough to pay a grand for something you can get in a rescue and actually help!


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

they are lovely but wow that is a lot of money for a cross breed :/ lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> they are lovely but wow that is a lot of money for a cross breed :/ lol


But that's what it's all about - money. :bash:

They are advertising a litter of bengals and are using the usual 'cop out'

_She has 5 kittens, 3 silver spotted boys and a girl plus 2 silver marble boys.They have had their 1st vaccination, been wormed, deflead ect.... They are ready now as they have pedigrees but wont be GCCF registered to keep price low for pet homes hence £350 each. They are very friendly and quite fat, big kittens._

The cost of registering kittens wouldn't cost the £50-£100 difference that they would able to charge if they were registered. They aren't registering their kittens cos they'll have a bought pet quality (therefore usually cheaper) bengal which isn't on the active register, so they can't register the kittens! :bash: I say this with reasonable confidence cos imao those bengals are not good quality judging by the photos on their website.

On the basis that the registration certificate is the only thing that 'guarantees' that the pedigree is genuine, wouldn't you pay more to get that?


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

thats awful, your also not allowed to breed from a cat if it isnt on the active register. so it does sound to me that there just in it for the money. my mum is a breeder of devon rex cats and she doesnt profit from it at all, after getting them vacinated, and making sure they are healthy, buying good food for them to be weaned on, there not money in it at all if you love what you do. these other so called breeders obv.. dont care about the animals only the money.

some people are not bothered by having a certificate, but i would be to make sure you have a genuine breed of cat that you are paying money for. some people dont register there pedigree cats if they are going to pet homes, my mum does, i think its better that way.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Precisely my point. If you're prepared to pay £350 for an unregistered kitten, then you'd surely be prepared to spend £18 more (if they don't have a registered prefix) to have the pedigree authenticated, so how is it really saving money? Apart from if they don't register them they can sell them younger, which they are obviously doing - 9 weeks is the age they have their first vac so they're saving money on food too.

After all, as I've said many times before anyone can make up a pedigree. Nowadays, they don't even have to invent names - there are loads of databases on the internet detailing pedigrees, so you can find out authentic prefixes and use authentic cats then just make up a few - who would know if they aren't registered??? :bash:

If you breed pedigree animals properly and don't stint on any of their needs, you don't make money - often you barely break even.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a real FAD to cross any dog breed with a poodle, isn't it? Just invent some sh...y name ending with Poo and you turn you're cross breed into a "designer dog" :bash:. Then all you need to do is Powerpoint some "fancy" papers and I can guarantee there'll be someone falling for the hype...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just find it all unbelievable! :devil:

How do people get taken in by this??? :crazy:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> I just find it all unbelievable! :devil:
> 
> How do people get taken in by this??? :crazy:


They won't there still be there in a few weeks surely if someone's looking at that type dog there not that stupid


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a lot of people get fooled by this though......

just been told of a friend of a friend who`s just paid £1,000 for a black ragdoll with no papers or pedigree or vaccs or anything.
wouldnt believe said person who plays with my ragdolls that they dont come in black...

theres one born every minute.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Like I said - unbelievable! :roll:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

for christs sake, another poodle cross to ass to the list. i hate it, absolutely hate it. i cant believe that people can be so stupid as to be fooled by all of it!

fair enough if you dont care that its registered or not but if you dont, why pay that high a price, and why on earth would you pay a grand for a cross breed that you could find for £40 out of a rescue ???


it really annoys me because just a few weeks ago we had a cute little cross breed type dog come in as a stray, looked like a little cross poodle. We found it a nice home and the new owners were lovely people who had just lost their elderly xterrier. They paid £40 for their cute little cross breed.

but the thing is, if people are stupid enough to be fooled into it then people will keep doing it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the point! Until people wise up and do proper research into pedigree animals and what the cost is, they'll always remain gullible.

And that's what I think people are who pay this sort of price for a cross breed - gullible!!!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

The Egyptian Maus are gorgous!!

Don't know why anyone looking for a newfoundland wouldn't want a whole newfoundland... I bet the real newfy breeders are annoyed by it because there aren't really many around and it sullies the breed. I don't get the fascination with adding poodle to things, some things are just fine the way they are. If people want a poodle, why not buy a poodle?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

em_40 said:


> The Egyptian Maus are gorgous!!
> 
> Don't know why anyone looking for a newfoundland wouldn't want a whole newfoundland... I bet the real newfy breeders are annoyed by it because there aren't really many around and it sullies the breed. I don't get the fascination with adding poodle to things, some things are just fine the way they are. If people want a poodle, why not buy a poodle?


poodles are one breed i want nothing to do with! i'll never understand the need to cross perfectly great breeds with them!

it's insane. every time i see an advert on gumtree for a 'cavipoo' or 'labradoodle' etc i email them to tell them exactly what i think. It's never nasty! just telling them they should be selling their puppies as the cross breeds they are, not a 'new' or 'rare' or 'designer' breed like advertised


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

The pedigree dogs exposed programmes report on the health of German shepherds seems to me to have lead to a raise in German shepherd crosses too. 

That show did a great disservice to the breed because yes there were or even are some ones where breeders had tried to greatly over emphasise the roaching and ruined the dogs/lines. There are however many many German shepherds that are straight backed and could easily be transported back in time and not look out of place in a Hitler video. I know one and the only difference in his look to the original breed is he has stupid large bat ears!

But instead of covering any of that they just reported on the bad types and so people are buying these Czech wolfdogs, or most dangerous of all the first cross MalamutesxGerman shepherds, which have a high chance of some spectacular clashes between the breed traits or HuskyxGerman shepherds which have only slightly less issues. And don;t even get me started on these British Inuits, completely insane person near us had 4 or 5 and they act as a pack and genuinely hunt the other dogs, he has collected them all over about a 6 month period and one came to him having slaughtered a labrador!!


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Easy to find a labradoodle, much harder to find a standard poodle


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*i got 2 crossbreeds. one is a sprocker spaniel and cost us £120 *
*







*

*and the other is staff x pitbull (were not sure, cant see pitbull in him) and he was free.*









*wouldnt pay more than £150 for a crossbreed and if i ever bred ours we wouldnt sell the pups for more than £150 (with jabs and everything).... but still the price people pay for some pedigrees are ridiculous. i saw someone selling bulldog puppies for near enough £3000... :0*


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog said:


> *i got 2 crossbreeds. one is a sprocker spaniel and cost us £120 *
> *image*
> 
> *and the other is staff x pitbull (were not sure, cant see pitbull in him) and he was free.*
> ...


IF you ever bred yours? Your what... the sprocker and the staffie x? Are you serious?


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*noooooooooooooo lol should have made that more clear... im always doing that.... noooo our staff x is getting the snippage... and our female sprocker we may or may not breed with a springer were undecided yet if we wanna breed her... but nooo that would look just strange lol body of a staff with the ears and long face of a springer :s eek*


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amber said:


> Easy to find a labradoodle, much harder to find a standard poodle


I've noticed this. It is one of the breeds I have always been interested in, due to their versatility, intelligence and looks (when not in show trim, lol). The only thing putting me off is the strict grooming regime even if kept in "normal" clip. 
The only Poodles that seem to be around are the small ones with (IMHO) the worst ones being Teacup ones, who (again IMHO) look like they've been choked a bit too much (bulging eyes).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

BMo1979
lol. 
there arnt any teacup poodles, they`re toys or miniatures.


Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog

your sprocker will probarbly have been bred to be a working gundog. thats what sprockers and springerdors are for. not sure i`d use a springer on a cocker cross though due to yours being a fair bit smaller from the cocker?
and your staffie x look like it has american in the mix rather than pit. saying your pup has pit in it is a bit erm "silly"

oh, and a propper kc registered english bulldog from a decent breeder, with health tested parents will be 2 to 3 grand. its the going rate, if you want one on the cheap you need to go to a backyard breeder.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> BMo1979
> lol.
> there arnt any teacup poodles, they`re toys or miniatures.


Some "breeders" (puppy manufacturers) seem to call extreme Miniature Poodles Teacup. Probably as a selling point like the Teacup Chihuahua. 

Don'T know if I'm allowed to link (if not please delete)
Welcome - toy poodles/toy poodle breeder/toy poodles uk/poodle stud dogs/teacup poodle puppies/poodle puppies for sale


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

teacup is a bs marketing ploy by byb`s and numpties.

it the way to charge 4x the normal price for an underfed runt that in reality a decent breeder would pet home for a nominal fee

if you`re really doing your homework before buying a puppy, i think you need to select where you get your info a little bit more carefully?

( toy poodles are the really little ones, mini`s are the middle sized ones )

i`d start with breed clubs and champdogs etc.....


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you misunderstood me, lol: 
I'm not after any dog, at the moment, but was criticizing the "breeding" of those extreme miniature dogs, aka runts. The link was just an example for BYB trying to sell potentially unhealthy animals under a fancy name that fits in with the apparent current craze of owning something smaller (or bigger) therefore more special than anything else...
My PP was about finding it a shame that the beautiful Standard Poodle seems to have lost popularity whereas the runt production seems to gain buyers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That website kinda frightened me!! :gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve learnt not to clink on links, lol.


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Found some more newfoundland crosses

"Labralound" :roll:

Preloved | ***chunky chocolate new labralound pups*** for sale in Ipswich, Suffolk, UK


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> That website kinda frightened me!! :gasp:


The poodle one? If so, I see why. It's really badly written, grammar and spelling horrendous. Not very professional, IMHO.
Not to mention the content...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BMo1979 said:


> The poodle one? If so, I see why. It's really badly written, grammar and spelling horrendous. Not very professional, IMHO.
> Not to mention the content...


It was more the dogs and the daft names and the whole concept of what they were doing!


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> BMo1979
> lol.
> there arnt any teacup poodles, they`re toys or miniatures.
> 
> ...


 
*what is "silly" about it... the breeder put these up for free and said they were staff x pitbull... obviously i dont know if he is or not as i thought it was illegal to keep or breed pitbulls? so the breeder would be the "silly" one for advertising as staff x pitbull.... and i definatly do not want a bulldog... just saying its alot of money, not that it wasnt a bad price, but it seems alot for a dog to be fair...*


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog said:


> *what is "silly" about it... the breeder put these up for free and said they were staff x pitbull... obviously i dont know if he is or not as i thought it was illegal to keep or breed pitbulls? so the breeder would be the "silly" one for advertising as staff x pitbull.... and i definatly do not want a bulldog... just saying its alot of money, not that it wasnt a bad price, but it seems alot for a dog to be fair...*


The 'silly' thing is that by saying your pup has pitbull in him you are taking a big risk of someone reporting you and the poor pup being pts purely for what is suspected to be in his makeup.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

It's silly because you could end up getting the dog removed and have to go through a long process to get him registered so he can be kept (which involves jumping through a lot of hoops), or end up with him getting put down, by advertising the fact that you have a pitbull cross because there is the possiblility that you could be tracked down through posting online or byu someone chosing to report you. They are illegal and by owning one you are breaking the law as much as the breeder was and if you are found to be in possession of a pitbull or pitbull type dog you will be guilty of possessing an illegal breed of dog. Now, it is unlikely that he is an actually pit cross that is usually BS but regardless you are putting your dog at risk by saying on a forum he is a pitbull cross. Dogs can be removed from their homes for months - even years - to go through an assessment to get the dog declared safe, if it fails it is a dead dog. If you are deemed unsuitable to be in possession of the dog, it is a dead dog. So best keep quiet about what you were told he is a mix of because you could end up with a dead dog otherwise.


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*right well im very sorry as i didnt realise it was that serious... but its not like i can take it back now or delete my posts is it. so sorry*


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog said:


> *right well im very sorry as i didnt realise it was that serious... but its not like i can take it back now or delete my posts is it. so sorry*


I don't think anyone was having a go at you - but worth bearing in mind that Pitbulls are not exactly flavour of the month these days so if you suspect you have a dog with some pitbull in it's makeup then it is well worth keeping that info to yourself and just calling it a staffie cross.

Personally I don't see a problem with people selling cross breeds for big money. If people are willing to pay for them then that's their problem and the breeder's good fortune. Dog breeds are man made any way, so it isn't like some travesty of the laws of nature to cross breed them, in fact you are more likely to increase the genetic diversity of the animal and therefore improve it's health. Just so long as the buyers aren't being misled then each to their own. I'd rather see more cross breeds in good health than purebreds with neurological, conformational or other health problems all over the place. 

I don't know why poodles seem to be 'THE' breed to cross with though...is it really something as silly as people just like to put 'poo' on the end? I'll have a Doberpoo please! lol.


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*but this is the thing we really dont think he is pitbull, he doesnt look like one, hes harmless, soft as sh*t... and now im panicing that hell be taken from me... i didnt think it was that bad, i just rehomed him from a women who got him from the breeder cos she was worried cos they were free that hed go to someone whod use him for fighting... hes a softy really, just wants cwtches... long nails so he scratches alot lol but thats probably the worst damage hed do pmsl hes only 7 weeks old :'( now im sh*tting myself that someone will report him and my lil dude will be taken from me and PTS.... i feel really stoopid now... the woman who had him before took him to the vet and they didnt say anything... i honestly didnt know it was that bad, i didnt think theyd be seized or pts!!! and like i said he doesnt look like he is crossed with that anyway.... just wish i could delete my posts now lol i feel like complete and utter sh*t*


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You only have to look a few sections above in the snakes to see how much people spend on morphs.Its quite incredible people always want something new or different.I guess its the same with dogs,and people trying to make as much money as possible.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog said:


> *but this is the thing we really dont think he is pitbull, he doesnt look like one, hes harmless, soft as sh*t... and now im panicing that hell be taken from me... i didnt think it was that bad, i just rehomed him from a women who got him from the breeder cos she was worried cos they were free that hed go to someone whod use him for fighting... hes a softy really, just wants cwtches... long nails so he scratches alot lol but thats probably the worst damage hed do pmsl hes only 7 weeks old :'( now im sh*tting myself that someone will report him and my lil dude will be taken from me and PTS.... i feel really stoopid now... the woman who had him before took him to the vet and they didnt say anything... i honestly didnt know it was that bad, i didnt think theyd be seized or pts!!! and like i said he doesnt look like he is crossed with that anyway.... just wish i could delete my posts now lol i feel like complete and utter sh*t*


Pitbulls are an illegal breed here, you must have known that. If you did any research on the breed you were getting.

You'll most likely be fine, most people's views on here are "deed not breed"


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i have a litter of newfies atm.... the calls are starting the same.... will you endorse them??? yes .... then the fone goes dead!!!

i have to say in the last 3 years ive also had maybe 20 calls from people wanting to use one of my st bernard studs on there POODLE bitch......


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

missmoore said:


> i have a litter of newfies atm.... the calls are starting the same.... will you endorse them??? yes .... then the fone goes dead!!!
> 
> i have to say in the last 3 years ive also had maybe 20 calls from people wanting to use one of my st bernard studs on there POODLE bitch......


How stupid can people be? Isn't there like a huge change of the puppies getting stuck when breeding a huge dog to a smaller bitch?


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

to be quite honest, ive never seen a bernard with a bigger willy than mine :blush::blush::blush: - dispite being at plenty of bernard matings....

seriously i dont think past " how would i fit that inside your poor poor bitch" and how much pain would she be in..... 

maybe they section the bitches???

god only knows


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

As a kid, my family had a pedigree golden retriever. Next door, there was a pedigree chocolate lab she fell in love with and ended up having 2 accidental litters with haha. She had 13 pups in each litter (the runt died within 24hours of the first birth) and each of the puppies were sold for £100. All of them had all their health checks and jags, reared in a very busy family home. My house as a kid was the play park of peoples houses. No less than 5 kids round at any one time haha. The puppies were a hit! Seems my dogs pups were in a similar situation to the newfoundland poodle crosses, but at a 10th of the price! lol 
All the puppies shot off the shelves as soon as they were old enough go leave, and i was left puppiless once again  lol


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*in regards to my previous postings, me and husband just went to police station to seek advice on our puppy, they said because its so young we will have to get an expert to look at it in few weeks time to see if it has any characteristics as a pitbull and they will go from there, they said as we didnt see the parents (cause we got them off someone who got them from the breeder) then we have to wait til its older. if it is part pitbull we can then apply for a license to keep it, *

*stupid move some of you may say.... smart move for me, i wouldnt want to be walking the pup as its older and for it to be seized by the police (possibly put down) and to be whacked with a £5000 fine or 6 months in prison, seeing as me and husband have a very clean record and intend to keep it that way and for the sake of our 8 month old daughter it was best all round, obviously if vets or pound dont think hes pitbull then all good and we can keep him... otherwise we apply for a license to keep him....*


*so for us an all round good outcome... we showed them a pic of him and they said they werent sure either as he doesnt look like typical pitbull so hopefully it swings in our favour...*


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*well chuffed, we got a puppy off a lady who got the puppy from the breeder who advertised it as staff x pitbull, neither of us thought there was pitbull in him but i still had to report it to police cause if they thought he could be part pitbull they could take him straight off us, so the police said he doesnt look like part pitbull but told us to wait a few weeks and ask a vet, that was about 3 weeks ago. so my husband took him to have his jabs today and he asked the vets and she said shes 100% sure theres no pitbull in him and thinks hes an american bulldog  whoop whoop*


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Police generally couldn't tell you the difference between a staffy and a chihuahua so getting them to distinguish a pit bull type is just wasting time. They brought in a stray dog to my kennels last weekend and put it down as 'pitbull type's nut when I opened the door out came a cross spaniel! Their retarded, completely retarded.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

BMo1979 said:


> It's a real FAD to cross any dog breed with a poodle, isn't it? Just invent some sh...y name ending with Poo and you turn you're cross breed into a "designer dog" :bash:. Then all you need to do is Powerpoint some "fancy" papers and I can guarantee there'll be someone falling for the hype...


Are these Poofies then? :whistling2:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

DavieB said:


> Are these Poofies then? :whistling2:


No, they're noodles! :lol2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Back in the day when I was young I remember such dogs being called mongrels most were given away free or for very little money! I think it is sad that some of these breeders are more interested in making money than the health of the animals :bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

missmoore said:


> i have a litter of newfies atm.... the calls are starting the same.... will you endorse them??? yes .... then the fone goes dead!!!


There is the point of view that if they care about endorsements that they are not considering breeding cross breeds. Endorsements do nothing to stop bad breeding, because they will just not care about registering pups and would likely be restricted registering anyway as the KC would not register the back to back matings the bad breeders prefer to increase profits, and does nothing for cross breeding as they couldn't be registered either way, endorsed mother or not. 

It just at most stops those in the mid range

I assume of course you lift after health tests, I do hate these that would never lift, you know the whole "I can you can't" approach


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> There is the point of view that if they care about endorsements that they are not considering breeding cross breeds. Endorsements do nothing to stop bad breeding, because they will just not care about registering pups and would likely be restricted registering anyway as the KC would not register the back to back matings the bad breeders prefer to increase profits, and does nothing for cross breeding as they couldn't be registered either way, endorsed mother or not.
> 
> It just at most stops those in the mid range
> 
> I assume of course you lift after health tests, I do hate these that would never lift, you know the whole "I can you can't" approach




With u on this seriously these indorsmemts are a joke even if I never planned on breeding I wouldn't buy a endorsed dog out of principal


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

When buying my pup I chose not to buy from s a certain breeder due to his endorsements if I'm spending 1500 quid on a pup he shouldn't be able to take that pup off me to breed as if it were his own and give me pick of the litter off my own dog or bitch! The only endorsements I have are that his breeder decides if he is a good enough example of the breed to breed off, I didn't mind this as its a minority breed and she has shown good ethics with this imho. As he only has one descended ball this is not an issue anyway.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> When buying my pup I chose not to buy from s a certain breeder due to his endorsements if I'm spending 1500 quid on a pup he shouldn't be able to take that pup off me to breed as if it were his own and give me pick of the litter off my own dog or bitch! The only endorsements I have are that his breeder decides if he is a good enough example of the breed to breed off, I didn't mind this as its a minority breed and she has shown good ethics with this imho. As he only has one descended ball this is not an issue anyway.


it depends on the endorsements they put on them for me. i think they are a good thing when dealing with very well bred animals, it takes many years of hard work to get to a certain stage so when you sell on these fantastic quality puppies to mr joe bloggs you dont want him randomly mating the dog to make his own money off of your hard work! BUT this technically only stops them 'registering' the pups, example - all the adverts on gumtree and alike saying 'not registered hense price' etc who still charge a load of dosh for the pups even though they shouldnt have been bred from without breeders consent.

But saying that, i definitely see both sides to the story on this one.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a puppy that had endorsements on it. I have pased on the idea of getting into Italian Greyhounds as our second breed to show due to the fact that all the little old ladies who are the main core of the breed endorse to the hilt. So Boston Terriers it is then!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

My puppy is endorsed, as a rarer breed the breeders want to make sure only good healthy dogs go back into the gene pool so they endorse. Yes i could still breed my girl and sell her pups unrigstered (if i could fine someone willing to mate her while endorsed or brought my own male) but those pups wont go back into the breeds gene pool as breeders wont want to put there dogs to an unregistered dog. My breeder explaned and i have in writing that they will lift them if i have her breed health tests done and they have good results (eyes clear, hips breed adverage or below). 

Is it just me but i dont see a problem with that to keep the registered breed healty. When i told a friend about it when he suggest i should breed her to make my money back he couldnt beleave it and thinks it was all about the breeder being greedy and trying to stop people pinching there puppy buyers (and i supose some breeders will endorse for that reason) but thats not why its done im my breed.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess for me it depends on a number of factors.

With my deciding between getting a German Shepherd or a Hovawart as my next pet I can see both sides

The Hovawart breeders are openly discussing breeding and straight off are discussing that they will help in any way they can to get you the correct dog to match your bitch after health testing.

The German shepherd breeders on the whole are very much the "we can breed, you cannot" all our dogs are endorsed, do not even mention to me you making puppies. 

You have to bare in mind here I would be dealing only with long coated German shepherds, I would not touch one from proper show breeders with a barge pole.
With this type of dog I have to ask what is considered a good dog to breed with? As I say I would not touch what show breeders consider a good dog to breed with. To me, assuming of course above average hip/elbow/blood tested male and no epilepsy/CDRM in lines etc, a good dog to breed with is anything that makes a good steady pet and as far as possible from the edgy personalities the show breeders seem to be importing/developing.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

PPVallhunds said:


> My puppy is endorsed, as a rarer breed the breeders want to make sure only good healthy dogs go back into the gene pool so they endorse. Yes i could still breed my girl and sell her pups unrigstered (if i could fine someone willing to mate her while endorsed or brought my own male) but those pups wont go back into the breeds gene pool as breeders wont want to put there dogs to an unregistered dog. My breeder explaned and i have in writing that they will lift them if i have her breed health tests done and they have good results (eyes clear, hips breed adverage or below).
> 
> Is it just me but i dont see a problem with that to keep the registered breed healty. When i told a friend about it when he suggest i should breed her to make my money back he couldnt beleave it and thinks it was all about the breeder being greedy and trying to stop people pinching there puppy buyers (and i supose some breeders will endorse for that reason) but thats not why its done im my breed.


Those are very reasonable endorsements - unfortunately not all are!

The endorsements the first breeder of Russian Blacks that Davie approached were not reasonable in my opinion.

So it does depend on what the endorsements are.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Do people not breed things with poodles due to poodles "hypo-allergenic" fur, so the idea is for the offspring to carry the hypo-allergenic fur so people with allergies can keep dogs?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's what they're advertised as, but unfortunately not all the puppies are!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

feorag said:


> Those are very reasonable endorsements - unfortunately not all are!
> 
> The endorsements the first breeder of Russian Blacks that Davie approached were not reasonable in my opinion.
> 
> So it does depend on what the endorsements are.


I was quite happy with the endorsements on Yuri. Very much like what kare was saying about th hovaworts, showing responsibility for the breed. The other endorsement on Yuri is that if for any reason I can't keep him she takes him off me.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd never have a problem with that last endorsement! :2thumb:

Rare breed or not, a breeder should always retain responsibility for every animal they bring into the world.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

thats in my pups contract to return to her breeder, mine also has pedigree not for export as they had a problem at one point of people buying pups then selling them on abroard, but if i move abroard the breeder would lift it so i could rigester her in the new countires KC.

i guess it comes down to looking at the endorcments and why they breeder has put them on. Someone i know of through a friend apperantly chips her puppies befor they leave but refuses to give the paperwork to the new owners, saying that way if they ever get lost they will come back to her so she can have a go at the owner or not let them have the dog back. Not suprisingly they seem to fall out with there puppy buyers. Then you have the breeders who will neuter an 8week old puppy befor selling it! That i realy cant stand the poor pups luckerly it doesnt seem common over here.


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog (Jun 1, 2008)

*thats why i took him to vets as i was told to by police and vet said hes american bulldog x staff. said there is no characteristics on him like a pitbull. so happy. police did say they couldnt really tell so it would be best to take him to vet or pound to see if they could tell breed  just happy *


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Rhianna.J said:


> Do people not breed things with poodles due to poodles "hypo-allergenic" fur, so the idea is for the offspring to carry the hypo-allergenic fur so people with allergies can keep dogs?


that's the bull-crap that they believe in and try to dupe the buyers of the puppies to believe, unfortunately it's a load of rubbish because there is no guarantee that any of the puppies will be hypo-allergenic!! 



PPVallhunds said:


> thats in my pups contract to return to her breeder, mine also has pedigree not for export as they had a problem at one point of people buying pups then selling them on abroard, but if i move abroard the breeder would lift it so i could rigester her in the new countires KC.
> 
> i guess it comes down to looking at the endorcments and why they breeder has put them on. Someone i know of through a friend apperantly chips her puppies befor they leave but refuses to give the paperwork to the new owners, saying that way if they ever get lost they will come back to her so she can have a go at the owner or not let them have the dog back. Not suprisingly they seem to fall out with there puppy buyers. Then you have the breeders who will neuter an 8week old puppy befor selling it! That i realy cant stand the poor pups luckerly it doesnt seem common over here.


i think every breeder should be required to microchip their puppies/kittens etc but i dont agree with that, they should have them chipped either under their own name and details and then pass on the paperwork when the pup is sold, or put the new owners details on it and keep their own record. That way the new owner can then change the details! i would not buy a puppy if i was denied my own details on its microchip!! it totally defeats the purpose! However, if the new owner did not do this, it would be the breeders details still on the chip so then it would be them who were contacted should it be found. And dont get me started on someone having such a young animal neutered...


----------

